# A CS to avoid



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Spent last Saturday at a C&CC CS at Little Hayfield in High Peak, Derbyshire. Site is Marl House Farm. We only stayed there because the Warder at Crowden C&CC site will not allow anyone for less than two nights even when he clearly has vacant pitches.
This CS is definitely one to avoid. Dog mess on every grassed strip between the pitches (some had obviously been there for some long time) and dogs allowed to roam everywhere. One dog tried to get into the motorhome while I was round the back having left the hab door open.
Have written to C&CC in the hopes that they have their licence revoked.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope you shot it and strung it up by its credentials to bbq it later.

Pesky things these dogs they litter our landscape, they shed their coats, deposit their doo, bring severe annoyance to GerryD - what would we do without them?

So apart from dogs and dog doo what else was wrong with it?

Greenie 8O


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The dog do and dogs are only the result of irresponsible owners


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I reckon there are as many anti dog nutters on her as anti Muslim nutters, we should have a poll, Alan.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Time for some corrections. I am not anti dog and of course it is the owner who is responsible for their dog.
In this particular case the dog mess had been there for some considerable time and was possibly left by the site owner's dog. If they do not clean it up and then have the cheek to charge people to stay then it is only right to complain.
Gerry


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm disappointed. I have stayed at the site and know it well because it is near my mother. Always seemed in good order. Clearly it has gone downhill this year for some reason.

There is a nice CL at Strines on the New Mills to Marple road. It's always busy but well maintained. There is a good stiff uphill walk to a pub and a great roll down the hill afterwards. For the less energetic, there are two other pubs within easy walking distance on the flat.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> The dog do and dogs are only the result of irresponsible owners


Does that mean that we have to accept dog mess or is it my fault for expecting a site to be clean?
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok Gerry sorry for picking on you - yes course you love the little dears I do believe one of mine sat on your knee or near you anyway at Loch Lomond and yes its hard to eat a whole one.

I agree it should be the owners fault and hopefully you shall get some result from your complaint.


Greenie :lol: 

Now where is DPChemicals am gonna whack him with a stick using my avatar and he thinks I don't know!!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I reckon there are as many anti dog nutters on her as anti Muslim nutters, we should have a poll, Alan.


So expecting a clean site makes me a nutter.....
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

You gotta be nutty to comment on facts or else ya not normal! 


We love you you normal nutter! 

Went to a site recently covered not only in sheep poo but sheep - they kept the grass down though - and my girl dog wanted a whole one for tea!

Wish sheep would pick up after themselves....!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

GerryD said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > The dog do and dogs are only the result of irresponsible owners
> ...


No Gerry but it's not the dogs fault for doing it's toilet. There's nothing wrong with your complaint, ultimately it reflects on the site owner.


----------

